# NotePerformer 4 Expectations or Wishes



## leslieq

Loving the active discussions about sound libraries in notation programs!
Some definite tranches emerge and it's really interesting hearing the pros/cons of different setups and ways of working.
For me, NP still holds huge value during my creative workflow / score preparation — mainly due to its lightness and ease of use.

I spotted on other threads that there is a rumoured 4.0 version of Wallanders NotePerformer in development. (I really hope it is true)
For those of you that still incorporate NotePerformer in your current process (and indeed those that have moved away or yet to try it out), what would be your Top 3-5 wishes for the next gen NotePerformer?

My Top 5 would be:
- Overall improvements in the sounds
- Better Piano; Section/Solo Strings sounds
- Addressing the top-end frequencies that result in shrill overtones
- Ensemble woodwind that doesn't sound like barrel organ
- Smoother envelop at the start of sustained notes at low dynamics (unless marked tenuto; or inner notes in a legato passage)


----------



## dcoscina

I hope NP improves in the string dept because the brass are actually quite amazing. Percussion is good too as well as the harp. At present it’s still more than adequate to give a decent approximation of what one is going for in their music of course


----------



## RogiervG

dcoscina said:


> I hope NP improves in the string dept because the brass are actually quite amazing. Percussion is good too as well as the harp. At present it’s still more than adequate to give a decent approximation of what one is going for in their music of course


Indeed, strings is the weaker part of NP (as you said it works adequate, but not really convincing in realism) Woodwinds can have bit more legato improvements too, clarinet, oboe are good but can be better.

@leslieq 
i would have those two improved, also i would also like a better choir.


----------



## muk

Odd as that may sound, I don't need NotePerformer to sound 'better' or more realistic. It's perfectly fine as it is - for my workflow anyway. I use NotePerformer as a tool to check orchestration. If a balance between instruments is off, NotePerformer lets you hear it. Two timbres don't work together? Audible with NotePerformer. A background element is overpowering a main element? Hit play and NotePerformer plays it back exactly like that. In this, NotePerformer is already highly sophisticated and works amazingly well. If I need a rendering of a piece that sounds as good as possible, I create a mockup.


----------



## RogiervG

muk said:


> Odd as that may sound, I don't need NotePerformer to sound 'better' or more realistic. It's perfectly fine as it is - for my workflow anyway. I use NotePerformer as a tool to check orchestration. If a balance between instruments is off, NotePerformer lets you hear it. Two timbres don't work together? Audible with NotePerformer. A background element is overpowering a main element? Hit play and NotePerformer plays it back exactly like that. In this, NotePerformer is already highly sophisticated and works amazingly well. If I need a rendering of a piece that sounds as good as possible, I create a mockup.


Yes, agreed  however sometimes during the proces of playing back what have been inserted (e.g. few bars), the sound becomes less appealing quickly. I do it very often, replay bars (sometimes several times, like in a loop, in a short time) to fine tune the notation, and then a pleasant sound is very welcome  For end mockups i currently use a DAW.
Although i must say with dorico i am also setting up my own libraries, via playback templates and expression maps (but it's quite a bit of work).


----------



## Bollen

Speaking as someone who has never really used NP (I've been demoing it since it first came out and every new version), I would like to see a humanising knob. One of the worst giveaways that something is MIDI is the absolute perfect pitching and timing. I would also love to see more extended techniques.


----------



## leslieq

Bollen said:


> Speaking as someone who has never really used NP (I've been demoing it since it first came out and every new version), I would like to see a humanising knob. One of the worst giveaways that something is MIDI is the absolute perfect pitching and timing. I would also love to see more extended techniques.


Oooh, yes please to more playing techniques!

Re: humanising knob.. would that normally be a feature of the host software rather than NP?


----------



## Bollen

leslieq said:


> Re: humanising knob.. would that normally be a feature of the host software rather than NP?


Technically you need both: the DAW for setting things earlier and the plugin for things hitting later. However, there's also the issue with intonation: bigger interval leaps should take longer to pitch and it should never, ever be spot on… It's just unnatural!


----------



## dtoub

NP definitely needs better strings, and they are aware of it at Wallender since I know many of us have made them aware of these issues. They also need more pianos (odd that they really only have but one piano, while GPO5 has several really good ones and even Reason is very useful in this regard). Same with electronic organs.


----------



## sinkd

At this point, at least for me, Noteperformer is so close to mind-blowingly useful—OK—already mind-blowingly useful—that I think I can leave it up to Wallander to decide what the most mind-blowingly useful updates will be. Mind. Blown. In advance. Can't wait for 4.0.


----------



## Daryl

muk said:


> If I need a rendering of a piece that sounds as good as possible, I create a mockup.


And that's exactly why NP needs to sound as good as possible. Doing mock-ups is a total waste of time. Why would I want to do that, when everything is going to be replaced?


----------



## dcoscina

Daryl said:


> And that's exactly why NP needs to sound as good as possible. Doing mock-ups is a total waste of time. Why would I want to do that, when everything is going to be replaced?


It depends on the circumstances. For concert writing, NotePerformer is good enough to provide groups or conductors. For film or media, I can see NP needing to be more appealing to directors or producers.


----------



## Vlzmusic

My guess is, next Noteperformer will explore new host possibilities, and may end up being either DAW Vsti, or part of the new IPad based notation realm (Sibelius/Dorico). It's features will be dictated by the platform, but knowing Arne, it will be a product of fresh thinking, and meticulous execution.


----------



## muk

Daryl said:


> And that's exactly why NP needs to sound as good as possible. Doing mock-ups is a total waste of time. Why would I want to do that, when everything is going to be replaced?


If you use it as a proof of concept, then obviously it should sound as real as possible. Different uses, different needs.


----------



## leslieq

Vlzmusic said:


> My guess is, next Noteperformer will explore new host possibilities, and may end up being either DAW Vsti, or part of the new IPad based notation realm (Sibelius/Dorico). It's features will be dictated by the platform, but knowing Arne, it will be a product of fresh thinking, and meticulous execution.


This sounds v interesting… although for me, I find my productivity sucks on all these iPad apps


----------



## Vlzmusic

leslieq said:


> This sounds v interesting… although for me, I find my productivity sucks on all these iPad apps


I actually like the intimacy Staffpad gives you with the score, where you actually can touch every note with your hand  It just needs to mature further. To think that after years in the making, you cannot customize note start offset, for playback purposes, something Sibelius has had from the dawn of civilization.


----------



## Gary C

leslieq said:


> Oooh, yes please to more playing techniques!
> 
> Re: humanising knob.. would that normally be a feature of the host software rather than NP?


Paradoxically, if you set all the playback features on Sibelius (if that's what you use) to neutral, the end result is an improvement. It's apparently to do with the way the programme analyses the score in advance of your hearing it.


----------



## Gary C

I'd like to see the bass end levels of the piano on quiet passages improved so they match the levels in the treble. Also 'sul pont' for the strings would be lovely.


----------



## leslieq

Gary C said:


> Paradoxically, if you set all the playback features on Sibelius (if that's what you use) to neutral, the end result is an improvement. It's apparently to do with the way the programme analyses the score in advance of your hearing it.


Agreed! 

For what I do, I have everything off... Dry mix, senza espressivo / sense rubato (more often than not Meccanico); use espressivo 2 off; and straight rhythm (as-written)


----------



## leslieq

Gary C said:


> I'd like to see the bass end levels of the piano on quiet passages improved so they match the levels in the treble. Also 'sul pont' for the strings would be lovely.


Yeah, I always thought _sul pont_ was an odd omission from string techniques.


----------



## Gary C

leslieq said:


> Agreed!
> 
> For what I do, I have everything off... Dry mix, senza espressivo / sense rubato (more often than not Meccanico); use espressivo 2 off; and straight rhythm (as-written)


I ramp up the reverb a bit, but otherwise, exactly the same!


----------



## cmillar

As it is, NotePerformer is absolutely amazing for checking pitches and hearing a decent rendition of what you have in mind. Good enough for serious conductors too.

Any changes they make will be bonus!


----------



## MauroPantin

As many have said, I too don't have a wish list for NP, it's perfect for the use it gets from me: checking balance and making sure the orchestration is on point. So whatever they come up with it's going to be a great surprise.

Having said that, if I was betting, I'd imagine they want to make that playback more competitive with high quality sample libraries. Again, not that I need them to do that, but I think that would really increase their potential user base and, thus, sales.


----------



## Gary C

MauroPantin said:


> As many have said, I too don't have a wish list for NP, it's perfect for the use it gets from me: checking balance and making sure the orchestration is on point. So whatever they come up with it's going to be a great surprise.
> 
> Having said that, if I was betting, I'd imagine they want to make that playback more competitive with high quality sample libraries. Again, not that I need them to do that, but I think that would really increase their potential user base and, thus, sales.


NP doesn't use samples (apart from the harmonica, apparently). It's modelling synthesis.


----------



## MauroPantin

Gary C said:


> NP doesn't use samples (apart from the harmonica, apparently). It's modelling synthesis.


Hmmm. Maybe I'm not expressing myself correctly but I think I didn't say that they did? Just speculating that they might want to be competitive with modern sample libraries.


----------



## fields

I really hope they'll release Noteperformer 4. It's my go-to tool for composition and orchestration, it's such a realistic preview of the overall sound for orchestral scores. However, strings, horns, trombones and tubas would need an update. Strings because the tone is harsh and ugly, especially in the low-mid range. Horns and trombones sound better, but they're not as physical and "fat" as the real counterparts, and this can be misleading. I love instead trumpets. Woodwinds are not a priority, they're decent, and they can even wait for Noteperformer 5


----------



## dcoscina

fields said:


> I really hope they'll release Noteperformer 4. It's my go-to tool for composition and orchestration, it's such a realistic preview of the overall sound for orchestral scores. However, strings, horns, trombones and tubas would need an update. Strings because the tone is harsh and ugly, especially in the low-mid range. Horns and trombones sound better, but they're not as physical and "fat" as the real counterparts, and this can be misleading. I love instead trumpets. Woodwinds are not a priority, they're decent, and they can even wait for Noteperformer 5


Interesting. I find the brass to be one of the stronger elements from NP3. when I compared the real brass reading from the NP3 mock-up, it was pretty close. Nothing too disparate.


----------



## fields

dcoscina said:


> Interesting. I find the brass to be one of the stronger elements from NP3. when I compared the real brass reading from the NP3 mock-up, it was pretty close. Nothing too disparate.


I think the forte/fortissimo layer for horns and trombones is not quite realistic, since the real thing gets so physical in that range, and it's difficult to model, while the softer dynamics are indeed much better. But I agree that anyway NP3 gives a decent preview.


----------



## dcoscina

fields said:


> I think the forte/fortissimo layer for horns and trombones is not quite realistic, since the real thing gets so physical in that range, and it's difficult to model, while the softer dynamics are indeed much better. But I agree that anyway NP3 gives a decent preview.


I guess I'm just ok with the NP3 approximation- I never use NP for anything except a reference to players or conductors. Certainly not for finished mock-ups for commercial work. But then again, that's not its purpose.


----------



## fields

dcoscina said:


> I guess I'm just ok with the NP3 approximation- I never use NP for anything except a reference to players or conductors. Certainly not for finished mock-ups for commercial work. But then again, that's not its purpose.


I'm ok too. I use NP3 for writing scores, which then I forward to orchestras. I hate making mockups. The point is: why the guys behind NP should be idle? They should improve the product, along the lines we all agree need the most work, so that they can preserve the industry lead for notation playback. Otherwise they will be soon outdone by Staff Pad and co. On our side, we'll be able to trust and enjoy even more our preview. I personally suffer hearing those strings :-D


----------



## dcoscina

fields said:


> I'm ok too. I use NP3 for writing scores, which then I forward to orchestras. I hate making mockups. The point is: why the guys behind NP should be idle? They should improve the product, along the lines we all agree need the most work, so that they can preserve the industry lead for notation playback. Otherwise they will be soon outdone by Staff Pad and co. On our side, we'll be able to trust and enjoy even more our preview. I personally suffer hearing those strings :-D


yeah the strings are not pleasant compared to StaffPad's Berlin expansion series. I'm all for improvements btw. If Arne can improve the strings in particular I'd be very pleased


----------



## dtoub

dcoscina said:


> yeah the strings are not pleasant compared to StaffPad's Berlin expansion series. I'm all for improvements btw. If Arne can improve the strings in particular I'd be very pleased


The strings in NP3 are hit or miss. I've gone back and forth with their support team about this and am hopeful it will be addressed. That said, when it does well with strings, it does very well. I do rely on it along with GPO5 for audio files in Finale.


----------



## dcoscina

dtoub said:


> The strings in NP4 are hit or miss. I've gone back and forth with their support team about this and am hopeful it will be addressed. That said, when it does well with strings, it does very well. I do rely on it along with GPO5 for audio files in Finale.


You have an advanced copy? The current build is 3.2.2 from what I know.


----------



## dtoub

dcoscina said:


> You have an advanced copy? The current build is 3.2.2 from what I know.


Sorry. I meant v3. I edited my comment from earlier.


----------



## dcoscina

dtoub said:


> Sorry. I meant v3. I edited my comment from earlier.


ha no worries. You got my hopes up


----------



## Composer 2021

I don't like the tone of modeled instruments. My main wish is a continued improvement on the tone of each NP instrument.


----------



## stmain

I do find that once I adjusted the vibrato on most of the instruments on NP3, especially strings, it got a LOT better. Now when I start a new score I routinely adjust CC 105 to about 35 or so for every instrument. This is easily done in Dorico. 

Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Dansereal

stmain said:


> I do find that once I adjusted the vibrato on most of the instruments on NP3, especially strings, it got a LOT better. Now when I start a new score I routinely adjust CC 105 to about 35 or so for every instrument. This is easily done in Dorico.
> 
> Makes a huge difference.


There’s also CC106 for vibrato speed (105 is for depth) that users could adjust to taste, and I agree that tweaking these parameters can make a significant difference in the perceived viability of the NP strings. Though I’m sympathetic to NP fans who say “It just works,” I kind of wish some of them would stop posting demos in which they clearly haven’t even made per-instrument adjustments to reverb in NP’s mixer, because that kind of neglect of NP’s potential doesn’t help win new fans.


----------



## yimtland

With both Sibelius and Dorico investing in more and more functionality with their iPad versions, I would love to see NP4 support the iPad. The playback engines and sounds provided with Sibelius and Dorico for the iPad are quite inferior to NP3. I know that Dorico for the iPad supports AU-based instruments, but that would be a great deal more configuration trouble relative to using NP.


----------



## SteveStudio

muk said:


> Odd as that may sound, I don't need NotePerformer to sound 'better' or more realistic. It's perfectly fine as it is - for my workflow anyway. I use NotePerformer as a tool to check orchestration. If a balance between instruments is off, NotePerformer lets you hear it. Two timbres don't work together? Audible with NotePerformer. A background element is overpowering a main element? Hit play and NotePerformer plays it back exactly like that. In this, NotePerformer is already highly sophisticated and works amazingly well. If I need a rendering of a piece that sounds as good as possible, I create a mockup.


Sorry for such a basic question, but I'm working out my initial workflow and am on a massive learning curve. Am I correct that I could compose in Dorico 4 using NotePerformer, export to MIDI, and import to Cubase 12 to create a more convincing-sounding mock-up?


----------



## Inventio

I would also like to see an improvement to the strings sound and mutes in general (brass or strings). 

But more than that I woukd like the AI to better understand parts marked at the same dynamic, for instance a melody or an upper part being played a little louder or slightly highlighting a voice entrance in a fugue or contrapunctal passage without marking different dynamics.


----------



## Rob

SteveStudio said:


> Sorry for such a basic question, but I'm working out my initial workflow and am on a massive learning curve. Am I correct that I could compose in Dorico 4 using NotePerformer, export to MIDI, and import to Cubase 12 to create a more convincing-sounding mock-up?


You can do that, but the magic that NP does interpreting phrasing etc will get lost as it isn't exported with the midi...


----------



## Saxer

I would love if Noteperformer adds playing styles like swing (jazz articulation standards like automatic short quarter notes on beats or accented offbeats in 8th-note phrases) or funk/latin.


----------



## muk

SteveStudio said:


> Sorry for such a basic question, but I'm working out my initial workflow and am on a massive learning curve. Am I correct that I could compose in Dorico 4 using NotePerformer, export to MIDI, and import to Cubase 12 to create a more convincing-sounding mock-up?


Hi Steve. Yes, that is one possible workflow. Write in Dorico. The playback with NotePerformer will give you a good approximation of how the orchestration will sound.

Then export the midi to Cubase and work on the mockup there. In Cubase you can use sample libraries for the mockup, add cc1 and other midi data, add tempo changes etc. A DAW is better at this than notation programs. As Rob writes, NotePerformer does add a certain amount of 'musical interpretation' to the playback. And it is really good at that.

However, a well crafted mockup still sound much, much better than NotePerformer playback. So, yes, it makes sense to create a mockup in a daw. And there are many possible workflows for that. The way I work is: 1. write the music with paper and pencil 2. orchestrate the piece in a notation program with NotePerformer 3. create a mockup in Cubase.

For step 3, I do not import anything from the notation program. Instead, I will 'perform' and record each individual instrument in Cubase from the sheet music I created in the notation program. Really performing it - meaning playing it on a keyboard with a Tec breath controller for cc1 - creates more musical results for me and is much faster than importing midi data from a notation program and trying to tweak it.

But as said, there are various workflows. There are people who create fantastic sounding mockups by entering everything with the mouse. Best is to read/watch tutorials about different ways, then trying them and seeing what works best for you.


----------



## mikeh-375

^^that's been my way for years @muk until I started using a digital stylus with Sibelius and combined your stages 1+2 into one stage, it works brilliantly. I've not got NP (yet) but the instant gratification/confirmation regarding accurate balance is an attractive quality. I'll keep it on my watch and listen list for now because the best possible realism I can achieve is still (and always will be) the goal for me.


----------



## SteveStudio

Rob said:


> You can do that, but the magic that NP does interpreting phrasing etc will get lost as it isn't exported with the midi...


Sure, that makes sense. My current thinking is that I'll export the score from Dorico as MusicXML rather than MIDI and import it into my DAW (Cubase) where I can work with it there to create a hopefully even more realistic sound.


----------



## SteveStudio

@muk, thank you for affirming my initial thinking about workflow. I'm on a massive learning curve so initially I think I'll import the MusicXML file into my DAW and go from there. However, your technique of playing the notes into the DAW using a Tec breath controller for cc1 is intriguing -- I've added that to my list of things to experiment with once I'm down the road a little bit more!

Everyone, thank you for indulging me, a newby, on my question. I know that it was a little tangential to the topic of this thread.


----------



## ptram

Just one of my stupid ideas (obviously due to the heath and lack of sleep): what if we pre-purchased NP4? Would this give @Wallander more resources to complete the work of his team on the new version faster?

Paolo


----------



## Pieman

I think that’s a great idea, I’d pre-order it in a heart beat!


----------



## SteveStudio

I just bought the current edition, but if it would make a difference, I'd be happy to support the development of the next edition by preordering, as well.


----------



## dcoscina

I’d be all for preordering an update


----------



## cqd

I still have 11 of the 12 monthly payments left, but I'd preorder 4..


----------



## wave-arch

I would definitely preorder as well, to support the development


----------



## dcoscina

Maybe they can do a kickstarter? I’d jump in.


----------



## stmain

I would too.


----------



## dtoub

Uh, why? It's already a paid sound AI. And while I don't know if purchasers of NP3 get a free update to NP4, I wouldn't be surprised if updating required some fee, hopefully discounted for current users. No need to do a kickstarter or indiegogo campaign.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Dear god no, let’s not get pre-orders in music software…


----------



## Denkii

Pre order early access. Add more articulations by purchasing loot boxes.
Legato is legendary and has a 0.005 % drop chance.
Let's go!


----------



## dcoscina

Denkii said:


> Pre order early access. Add more articulations by purchasing loot boxes.
> Legato is legendary and has a 0.005 % drop chance.
> Let's go!


And London Symphony quality playback. 😜


----------



## Denkii

dcoscina said:


> And London Symphony quality playback. 😜


Only if you purchase the battle pass for every season.


----------



## szczaw

NP3 adds expression to notes, but I'm assuming there is no way to export that out ? Import midi, add some expression and export midi with CCs ?


----------



## ishagshafeeg

NP for iOS is a must. Dorico iPad is demanding for it. Thanks.


----------



## RogiervG

ishagshafeeg said:


> NP for iOS is a must. Dorico iPad is demanding for it. Thanks.


Disagreed (it would be nice for those using ipads, but a must it is not)


----------



## Denkii

ishagshafeeg said:


> NP for iOS is a must. Dorico iPad is demanding for it. Thanks.


Agreed


----------



## ssnowe

ishagshafeeg said:


> NP for iOS is a must. Dorico iPad is demanding for it. Thanks.


Totally one hundred and ten percent agree, one hundred and twenty even


----------



## ishagshafeeg

RogiervG said:


> Disagreed (it would be nice for those using ipads, but a must it is not)


Thanks


----------



## ishagshafeeg

Denkii said:


> Agreed


Thank you


----------



## ishagshafeeg

ssnowe said:


> Totally one hundred and ten percent agree, one hundred and twenty even


Cool. Make perfect sense. Thanks


----------



## Friess

I expect NP4 to replace the libraries of Flute,Horn,triangle and piano.These instruments sound a bit unnatural in NP3 currently.


----------



## Friess

Friess said:


> I expect NP4 to replace the libraries of Flute,Horn,triangle and piano.These instruments sound a bit unnatural in NP3 currently.


Especially triangle,the triangle of NP3 sounds like a hammer hitting an iron.😂


----------



## Bruhelius

I would expect that one man alone would make NP4 a quantum leap for mankind. The AI needs to be at the level of a full autonomous Artificial General Intelligence that is able to redesign our genetic makeup to be suitable for interplanetary travel for settling on Mars and beyond. Incidentally, next-gen NP5 needs to have a warp drive which takes midi quantum vacuum fluctuations and amplifies them with a bias, such that the warp drive pushes us to any space we desire to occupy. We need spice!


----------



## Denkii




----------



## austinmario13

Hey @Wallander I don't think anyone has asked since March for an update. I don't want to pester, but I am curious if there's been at least some development of some kind.


----------



## Stephen Weatherford

Please add keyswitches to switch choir between ah and oh, and also please add oo and mm.

Improvements to the choir sound would also be great.

Thanks!
Stephen


----------



## Wallander

austinmario13 said:


> Hey @Wallander I don't think anyone has asked since March for an update. I don't want to pester, but I am curious if there's been at least some development of some kind.


Progress is excellent!

C++ audio software development takes time. Especially when you invent new things. You write ten lines of code, of which 1 line makes it into the final product.


----------



## ptram

Wallander said:


> You write ten lines of code, of which 1 line makes it into the final product.


If this can help, I can write the nine lines to be wasted, so you can devote more time to the good one! 

Paolo


----------



## signalpath

Bruhelius said:


> The AI needs to be at the level of a full autonomous Artificial General Intelligence that is able to redesign our genetic makeup to be suitable for interplanetary travel for settling on Mars and beyond.


Real talk.


----------



## Terry Jones

szczaw said:


> NP3 adds expression to notes, but I'm assuming there is no way to export that out ? Import midi, add some expression and export midi with CCs ?


I've exported MIDI from Dorico using Noteperformer 3.3 into Cubase before. It does export CC11 along with the MIDI which is a useful guide, but I don't think it captures the subtleties of the actual Noteperformer "performance" (if that makes any sense?)


----------



## aceventura

Just lookin' for any updates on this topic. Hej Arne @Wallander - Might we see Noteperformer 4 before the end of the year? If not, does Noteperformer takes part in Black Friday sales?


----------



## Henu

Yes, this is something I'd be interested to know as well. I'm definitely buying that anyway since I just got Dorico Pro today, but I wouldn't want to buy it now only to see that it's on sale next week.


----------



## Wallander

aceventura said:


> Just lookin' for any updates on this topic. Hej Arne @Wallander - Might we see Noteperformer 4 before the end of the year? If not, does Noteperformer takes part in Black Friday sales?


We don't do sales, unfortunately. Our pricing strategy was always "as low as we can go” and to not make the purchase planning process any more difficult. 

NotePerformer 4 won't be released before the end of the year, but I dare to say it will be released in Q1 2023. The core engine is already in a fully functional state, but there's still NotePerformer 3 functionality left to port to our NotePerformer 4 platform, and some polishing to do. I know it's been four years since NotePerformer 3 was released, but we're going to introduce some disruptive notation program technology. I think everyone on this forum will consider it worth the wait.


----------



## aceventura

Alrighty then!


----------



## cqd

Decent..


----------



## pcohen12

Wallander said:


> NotePerformer 4 won't be released before the end of the year, but I dare to say it will be released in Q1 2023. The core engine is already in a fully functional state, but there's still NotePerformer 3 functionality left to port to our NotePerformer 4 platform, and some polishing to do. I know it's been four years since NotePerformer 3 was released, but we're going to introduce some disruptive notation program technology. I think everyone on this forum will consider it worth the wait.


So excited, and all the best as you wrap things up!

Can you shed any light on whether it would be more cost-effective to purchase NP3 now and upgrade to NP4 when it comes out, or just wait for NP4? I'd love to start using it right away, but if NP3 purchase + upgrade will be decently more than just purchasing NP4 outright, I can probably be patient 😄


----------



## Saxer

Wallander said:


> NotePerformer 4 won't be released before the end of the year, but I dare to say it will be released in Q1 2023.


That's closer than I thought if I consider the amount of work creating a balanced and mixed template out of instruments that have to be invented first! Very exiting!


----------



## Electric Lion

pcohen12 said:


> So excited, and all the best as you wrap things up!
> 
> Can you shed any light on whether it would be more cost-effective to purchase NP3 now and upgrade to NP4 when it comes out, or just wait for NP4? I'd love to start using it right away, but if NP3 purchase + upgrade will be decently more than just purchasing NP4 outright, I can probably be patient 😄


I would like to know this too. I was considering purchasing NP3 this month but I don’t want to have to pay full price again for NP4 after only 2 or 3 months.


----------



## soundofmaw

After reading the above, I’ve decided to get started on my New Years resolutions early this year…

RESOLUTION #1 Purchase “Disruptive notation program technology”

That’s the kind of marketing catch-phrase that gets my attention. It’s the kind of software that musicians need. We’ve all tried non-disruptive notation program technologies and were underwhelmed.

I can think of a few examples - like NotePad, or it’s over-hyped upgrade: NotePad++. It was a real slog trying to create realistic mockups with those tools. No, it was impossible. But NotePerformer upped the game, and now NoteDisrupter (aka NP4) changes everything. Even without a sale, it will be worth buying.

All right, I’ll settle down now and stop disrupting this discussion 😁 Clearly, I’m a bit excited about what our good man has up his sleeve.


----------



## David Cuny

soundofmaw said:


> I can think of a few examples - like NotePad, or it’s over-hyped upgrade: NotePad++. It was a real slog trying to create realistic mockups with those tools. No, it was impossible.


You've never heard of *txt2midi*?


----------



## soundofmaw

David Cuny said:


> You've never heard of *txt2midi*?


Wish someone had told me about this sooner. To think, all these years I was doing mockups in ASCII. No wonder my legato transitions sounded like garbage.


----------



## David Cuny

soundofmaw said:


> Wish someone had told me about this sooner. To think, all these years I was doing mockups in ASCII. No wonder my legato transitions sounded like garbage.


Must... resist... _

Nope, couldn't do it._


TXT2MIDI takes ASCII text files as input.

Just saying.


----------



## Henu

Wallander said:


> We don't do sales, unfortunately.


Thank for a very swift clarification- I'm more than happy pay the full and very modest price. Please don't ever change with that attitude! <3


----------



## Piotrek K.

Wallander said:


> We don't do sales, unfortunately. Our pricing strategy was always "as low as we can go” and to not make the purchase planning process any more difficult.


Agreed, your software is almost too cheap to be honest plus with rent to buy option the cost is literally negligible. I pay more for Netflix and I definitely like NP more  So really interested what NP4 will show.


----------



## Wallander

pcohen12 said:


> So excited, and all the best as you wrap things up!
> 
> Can you shed any light on whether it would be more cost-effective to purchase NP3 now and upgrade to NP4 when it comes out, or just wait for NP4? I'd love to start using it right away, but if NP3 purchase + upgrade will be decently more than just purchasing NP4 outright, I can probably be patient 😄


Don't worry about the timing of your purchase. We will have a free upgrade path to NotePerformer 4 with no cost penalty, so there's no reason to hold off on your purchase.


----------



## Bruhelius

Wallander said:


> Don't worry about the timing of your purchase. We will have a free upgrade path to NotePerformer 4 with no cost penalty, so there's no reason to hold off on your purchase.


Oh you didn’t have to!


----------



## Hansu Heya

Wallander said:


> Don't worry about the timing of your purchase. We will have a free upgrade path to NotePerformer 4 with no cost penalty, so there's no reason to hold off on your purchase.


That kind of attitude is rare among developers, while NotePerformer is one of those products where I would not even hesitate to pay for an upgrade. Thank you very much!


----------



## pefra

Wallander said:


> ... but we're going to introduce some disruptive notation program technology. I think everyone on this forum will consider it worth the wait.



Yes, please. Let's do away with all the line drawing of CCs!

While some people on the forum claim Sibelius and Finale are "last generation" notation programs I must say everything I've seen until now is definitely not next generation. Some just look a bit different than others while making a big fuss about it. But the underlying concept is still the same, even if it takes a different route to get you what you want and is packed with thousands of features. All current notation software is no more next generation than a Tesla is. It's still a car (and an ugly one at that) with the sole task of getting you from A to B to C to D. While in the case of a Tesla it only gets you from A to B. Next generation would be conveyor belts or an electric backpack engine, not a car that replaces gauges with a tablet (ever tried to handle Tesla's touch screen while driving?).

I'm expecting NP4 to be a step in the right direction, NP 1 - 3 already showed us the way.

And I think the biggest mistake MuseScore made was not integrating Noteperformer. NP quickly evolved into a standard tool for a lot of composers who need a quick representation of their score. But after MuseScore purchased StaffPad I can see why they didn't do it.

I can't wait to see NP 4. Bring it!


----------



## Orlu

@Wallander Any chance of some audio teasers before release?


----------



## Electric Lion

pefra said:


> Yes, please. Let's do away with all the line drawing of CCs!
> 
> While some people on the forum claim Sibelius and Finale are "last generation" notation programs I must say everything I've seen until now is definitely not next generation. Some just look a bit different than others while making a big fuss about it. But the underlying concept ist still the same, even if it takes a different route to get you what you want and is packed with thousands of features. All current notation software is no more next generation than a Tesla is. It's still a car (and an ugly one at that) with the sole task of getting you from A to B to C to D. While in the case of a Tesla it only gets you from A to B. Next generation would be conveyor belts or an electric backpack engine, not a car that replaces gauges with a tablet (ever tried to handle Tesla's touch screen while driving?).
> 
> I'm expecting NP4 to be a step in the right direction, NP 1 - 3 already showed us the way.
> 
> And I think the biggest mistake MuseScore made was not integrating Noteperformer. NP quickly evolved into a standard tool for a lot of composers who need a quick representation of their score. But after MuseScore purchased StaffPad I can see why they didn't do it.
> 
> I can't wait to see NP 4. Bring it!


I'm hoping NP4 has sounds that compete with or exceed staffpad/musesounds


----------



## cmillar

NotePerformer has to be one of the greatest software inventions in history.

'Nuff said!

It's great right now for creating demos of pretty well any kind of music that you want to get out to people so that they can get an idea of what your music is supposed to sound like.

NotePerformer 4? I'm sure it'll be fantastic and well worth the wait.

And, when used for composing in order to listen to your music as you and in order to check notes, harmonies, form, etc. etc it's invaluable.

And worry free!

The latest Sibelius, used in conjunction with NotePerformer and Graphic MIDI Tools 2, is amazing to have available for musicians. (I'm sure some Finale and Dorico feel the same)


----------



## Bollen

cmillar said:


> pretty well any kind of music


I disagree...


----------



## pefra

Hi Mr. Arne Wallander,

may I point you to this post, maybe you can enlighten us 






Why pay for a notation programme when Musescore exists for free?







vi-control.net


----------



## PhilA

Because some times people want actual vendor support and not the open source community and it’s endless forum/git/bickering but that’s just one reason. I’m not dissing open source I work in enterprise IT we have lots of OS software running here. The difference happens when we have an issue and require support.


----------



## Wallander

pefra said:


> Hi Mr. Arne Wallander,
> 
> may I point you to this post, maybe you can enlighten us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay for a notation programme when Musescore exists for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


I'm no legal expert and have very little experience with GPL software so I wouldn't know, unfortunately. I understand open-source law as being difficult to navigate.


----------



## pefra

Thank you very much for the answer. Have you ever thought of integrating NP into MuseScore? Any chance that could happen in the future?


----------



## Wallander

pefra said:


> Thank you very much for the answer. Have you ever thought of integrating NP into MuseScore? Any chance that could happen in the future?


With Staffpad, they have a solid playback engine with business potential for add-on libraries. Given that their host is free, playback could become their primary business. In light of that, our software could produce a potential future conflict of business interests that I'm sure we would both rather avoid.


----------



## pefra

Thank you Arne, appreciated. Now bring NP 4!

 No, take your time, make it perfect.


----------



## cmillar

Bollen said:


> I disagree...


Well, yeah... I should have qualified that a bit.... if you need jazz-realism or some other genres, you won't get the same results that you'd get with a dedicated library, or an electric guitar for rock, etc.

But, it's still excellent for most people's needs in the straight-ahead instrumental world.
It's tough to beat. 

NotePerformer makes for a headache-free experience of just writing music and getting it played back with surprising realism that can inform you if you're 'on the right track'.

The price is ridiculously low for what you get.


----------



## Bollen

cmillar said:


> if you need jazz-realism or some other genres, you won't get the same results that you'd get with a dedicated library,


I agree...


cmillar said:


> with surprising realism


I disagree...


cmillar said:


> The price is ridiculously low for what you get.


I very much agree, very underpriced!


----------



## benwiggy

Wallander said:


> Don't worry about the timing of your purchase. We will have a free upgrade path to NotePerformer 4 with no cost penalty, so there's no reason to hold off on your purchase.


Seriously, free? That is amazing, but I for one would be happy to pay for the upgrade. The labourer is worthy of his hire, and all that.


----------



## Wallander

benwiggy said:


> Seriously, free? That is amazing, but I for one would be happy to pay for the upgrade. The labourer is worthy of his hire, and all that.


For the record, we don't plan to charge for updates to our core software, but we may charge for supplementary content, which is _optional_ for the user. If/when that happens, the price will be very modest, and there will be no cost penalty for purchasing NotePerformer earlier.


----------



## pefra

Wallander said:


> supplementary content, which is _optional_ for the user.


...hint hint...


----------



## Piotrek K.

Wallander said:


> I know it's been four years since NotePerformer 3 was released, but we're going to introduce some disruptive notation program technology.


Enough time to record whole orchestra very deeply, but going for 100% sampled based solution would kill the small size / laptop ready vibe and all the randomness in expression. So it's not that. Maybe you teamed up with Aaron Venture or Sample Modelling to master that space between samples and modeling? Whatever it is - can't wait for more news


----------



## miomau

Hi Mr. Wallander,
I'd like know if there are any chances to include jazz instruments sounds in NP4.

Thanks


----------



## Wallander

miomau said:


> Hi Mr. Wallander,
> I'd like know if there are any chances to include jazz instruments sounds in NP4.
> 
> Thanks


Not in time for the 4.0 release, but, looking forward, we're going to tackle that.


----------



## fields

It's wonderful to learn that NP4 will come out next year. I don't wait for any other piece of software more eagerly. Nothing else comes even closer to automatically preview how a real orchestra sounds like. Mr Wallander is really a talented computer scientist and researcher. Hat off from a fellow computer scientist and mathematician, other than composer


----------



## VSTHero

Any word on Noteperformer Bluegrass? I’m kidding although I’d love it as a mandolin player 😅 But yeah, NP is such a great orchestral tool, can’t wait for version 4


----------



## radamantissenior

We need a better resonance please, I think noteperformer 3 has a very tiny sound. NP3 is awesome, a miracle, I love it and thank you, I wish you all the best.


----------



## RogiervG

I hope there will be a sneakpeak (well not peak, but audio haha), before launching NP4.
I am sooooo curious if there will be new sounds (e.g. new strings, or improved), etc etc..
And well, what improvements (playback etc) there are..  

Can't wait!


----------



## ChoPraTs

I am very excited about what's new in NotePerformer 4! It is one of the programs that has surprised me the most in my life. I still remember the moment I downloaded a Star Wars sheet music for Sibelius and the NotePerformer demo. I hit play and couldn't get over my astonishment… The first seconds was almost like listening to the original CD! I think it took me just a few seconds to go to their website and buy the full version. And I can only recommend it to all my students and fellow composers who use Sibelius.

But yesterday another program surprised me in the same way. Have you tried the latest version of Musescore 4? It's still in beta, but it's downloadable and includes a sound library (Muse Sounds) that, like NotePerformer back in the day, has left me just stunned. It achieves a very realistic sound, and I think in many aspects even superior to NotePerformer 3- Although they are different products that don't use the same technology (Muse Sounds it's based on samples and it's about 15 GB), I think the competition between both is getting very interesting.

I hope NotePerformer 4 comes out soon and returns to the lead in sheet music playback software, because what I have been able to test in Musescore 4, although it is not my favorite editing software, makes me even doubt if it is worth changing my primary orchestral editing software.


----------



## JSTube

muk said:


> Odd as that may sound, I don't need NotePerformer to sound 'better' or more realistic. It's perfectly fine as it is - for my workflow anyway. I use NotePerformer as a tool to check orchestration. If a balance between instruments is off, NotePerformer lets you hear it. Two timbres don't work together? Audible with NotePerformer. A background element is overpowering a main element? Hit play and NotePerformer plays it back exactly like that. In this, NotePerformer is already highly sophisticated and works amazingly well. If I need a rendering of a piece that sounds as good as possible, I create a mockup.


I think people capable of creating DAW-based mockups aren't the crowd demanding that noteperformer gets "better." I know so many people who seem to have more bad to say about it than good, despite the fact that they use NP and nothing but.

It seriously wouldn't surprise me to hear people saying things like "it would be cool to have wordbuilder-type capabilities in NotePerformer choirs."

I think when your customer base is an endlessly unpleasable clientele, (that being finnicky musicians who seem to be better at finding problems than solutions) -- that the demands on the developer never really become reasonable, and for that reason I truly hope NotePerformer developers keep "the future of NotePerformer" as an internal discussion only, one that the consumers should not be a part of.

I'll admit I love NotePerformer but I don't get all the hate for it, which perplexingly seems to only ever come from the people that rely extremely heavily on it.


----------



## mirablue5

One thing I hope for, aside from a plethora of new sounds (especially percussion), is allowing for larger instrument sections, like strings (16 Vln. 1 14 Vln. 2, etc.). NP3 "allows" you to have 8 maximum per staff, but duplicating the staff to simulate 16 players doesn't really add more depth to the sound. 

I've always really liked the customizability of having a number of "players" reading from the same part as I like to work with large wind ensembles (12-16 flutes, 20+ clarinets, etc.). I can't wait to see the innovation NP4 will bring; been a long-time user all the way back in NP2.


----------



## leslieq

JSTube said:


> I think people capable of creating DAW-based mockups aren't the crowd demanding that noteperformer gets "better." I know so many people who seem to have more bad to say about it than good, despite the fact that they use NP and nothing but.
> 
> It seriously wouldn't surprise me to hear people saying things like "it would be cool to have wordbuilder-type capabilities in NotePerformer choirs."
> 
> I think when your customer base is an endlessly unpleasable clientele, (that being finnicky musicians who seem to be better at finding problems than solutions) -- that the demands on the developer never really become reasonable, and for that reason I truly hope NotePerformer developers keep "the future of NotePerformer" as an internal discussion only, one that the consumers should not be a part of.
> 
> I'll admit I love NotePerformer but I don't get all the hate for it, which perplexingly seems to only ever come from the people that rely extremely heavily on it.


I, for one, have nothing but love for NP. It has transformed my writing/proofing process. I can catch so many errors and imbalances early on — nothing worse than getting to the expensive rehearsal stage to find your orchestration doesn’t quite work 😅


----------



## resinsoft

wish option 1: keep the same number of instruments, but add a more realistic, and more special technique on the same instrument. 
wish option 2: more instruments support, like world instruments and etc. 

I prefer on option 1.


----------



## ag75

Is there a Note performer 4 in the works?


----------



## sinkd

ag75 said:


> Is there a Note performer 4 in the works?


Yes! I think it has been suggested we might see it Q1 of 2023.


----------



## raffaele

sinkd said:


> Sì! Penso che sia stato suggerito che potrebbero essere visualizzati nel primo trimestre del 2023.


Io devo ancora finire di pagare il 3 e già esce il 4 ? Non me ne va mai bene una


----------



## sinkd

raffaele said:


> Io devo ancora finire di pagare il 3 e già esce il 4 ? Non me ne va mai bene una


Sono sicuro che l'aggiornamento varrà i soldi extra.


----------



## dcoscina

I use NP3 with Dorico and it’s terrific. I do wish it was sonically a little more realistic in the strings and hope Arne can make good strides towards richer ones in NP4


----------



## JSTube

What happens if we're on the rent-to-own plan for NotePerformer 3? I'm not going to want to rent-to-own NP-3 anymore when NP-4 is out.. and I don't think I should have to restart my payment cycle, either.


----------



## mducharme

JSTube said:


> What happens if we're on the rent-to-own plan for NotePerformer 3? I'm not going to want to rent-to-own NP-3 anymore when NP-4 is out.. and I don't think I should have to restart my payment cycle, either.


New versions are free for existing users. For you it won't be any different than if 4.0 were 3.1.2 for instance.


----------



## soundofmaw

Here’s the situation: we all have DAW’s and/or notation apps in which we write music. And we also have invested in VST’s, some having dumped thousands into them. What’s missing is the automated interpreter in between the two that is able to produce a very convincing performance.

NP3 was a great leap forward, but we can’t use that with our full VST library. Musescore 4, same story. StaffPad is somewhat better because at least some of the VST vendors jumped on board and produced compatible libraries but we’re stuck with cumbersome handwriting recognition.

I think I speak for quite a few here: what would be amazing would be to have a Virtual Performer that we could use with any VST that is able to produce a very realistic performance from notation and MIDI. Perhaps that’s a tall order, but with AI it seems to be possible. NP3 proved that.

DAW experts seem to like to tweak, but a lot of notation experts just want to hit “Play”.

I’m amazed no one has built this yet. The demand is huge. Either way, I look forward to NP4!


----------



## Saxer

soundofmaw said:


> I think I speak for quite a few here: what would be amazing would be to have a Virtual Performer that we could use with any VST that is able to produce a very realistic performance from notation and MIDI. Perhaps that’s a tall order, but with AI it seems to be possible. NP3 proved that.


That would be cool but there's no standard how sample libraries react. What is mf in velocity numbers or CC-1 values? Which articulation, which instrument? As a user you have to heavily adapt your playing to every individual library. Copying MIDI data from one library to another rarely gives musical results.
I think the secret is always the fine tuning in combinations of virtual performance and the corresponding virtual instruments.


----------



## soundofmaw

Saxer said:


> That would be cool but there's no standard how sample libraries react. What is mf in velocity numbers or CC-1 values? Which articulation, which instrument? As a user you have to heavily adapt your playing to every individual library. Copying MIDI data from one library to another rarely gives musical results.
> I think the secret is always the fine tuning in combinations of virtual performance and the corresponding virtual instruments.


I guess that’s what I’m advocating for - a new standard or “interpreter” to bridge the gap between our existing sound libraries and notation/MIDI. Actual live performance of music is a highly complex process with a lot of variables far beyond what MIDI or notation can indicate. So the software would need to add this information to the output based on the music provided. MuseSounds, StaffPad and NP3 haved paved the way in this regard.

I agree with you - VST’s have some big differences between them. Achieving a good balance and getting them all to play nice following the same rules seems like a massive undertaking. Not impossible though.

Human beings are still doing a lot of repetitive work to produce realistic mockups. Where there’s repetition, I see an opportunity for automation.

I think the long term answer is we really need a higher-level universal standard that goes beyond what MIDI and VST can offer.


----------



## resinsoft

soundofmaw said:


> Here’s the situation: we all have DAW’s and/or notation apps in which we write music. And we also have invested in VST’s, some having dumped thousands into them. What’s missing is the automated interpreter in between the two that is able to produce a very convincing performance.
> 
> NP3 was a great leap forward, but we can’t use that with our full VST library. Musescore 4, same story. StaffPad is somewhat better because at least some of the VST vendors jumped on board and produced compatible libraries but we’re stuck with cumbersome handwriting recognition.
> 
> I think I speak for quite a few here: what would be amazing would be to have a Virtual Performer that we could use with any VST that is able to produce a very realistic performance from notation and MIDI. Perhaps that’s a tall order, but with AI it seems to be possible. NP3 proved that.
> 
> DAW experts seem to like to tweak, but a lot of notation experts just want to hit “Play”.
> 
> I’m amazed no one has built this yet. The demand is huge. Either way, I look forward to NP4!


good point.
what we need:
A notational software with
1.bespoke sound libraries
2.automated interpreter(like np)
3.intuitive midi editing- dynamic and automation and etc
4. reverb , compressor etc plugins support.


----------



## resinsoft

I download musescore4 today, found no automation function…..


----------



## JO9E

EL NP4 SERÁ COMPATIBLE CON SIBELIUS 2022


----------



## cqd

Ok..I have an official Noteperformer 4 wish..
Make it work when sibelius is running in rewire..

There..that's it..I had decided on a new workflow with just a piano and sibelius in pro tools, but noteperformer makes it not work..
If they sorted that I'd be happy..


----------



## HpotsirhC

soundofmaw said:


> I guess that’s what I’m advocating for - a new standard or “interpreter” to bridge the gap between our existing sound libraries and notation/MIDI. Actual live performance of music is a highly complex process with a lot of variables far beyond what MIDI or notation can indicate. So the software would need to add this information to the output based on the music provided. MuseSounds, StaffPad and NP3 haved paved the way in this regard.
> 
> I agree with you - VST’s have some big differences between them. Achieving a good balance and getting them all to play nice following the same rules seems like a massive undertaking. Not impossible though.
> 
> Human beings are still doing a lot of repetitive work to produce realistic mockups. Where there’s repetition, I see an opportunity for automation.
> 
> I think the long term answer is we really need a higher-level universal standard that goes beyond what MIDI and VST can offer.





soundofmaw said:


> I guess that’s what I’m advocating for - a new standard or “interpreter” to bridge the gap between our existing sound libraries and notation/MIDI. Actual live performance of music is a highly complex process with a lot of variables far beyond what MIDI or notation can indicate. So the software would need to add this information to the output based on the music provided. MuseSounds, StaffPad and NP3 haved paved the way in this regard.
> 
> I agree with you - VST’s have some big differences between them. Achieving a good balance and getting them all to play nice following the same rules seems like a massive undertaking. Not impossible though.
> 
> Human beings are still doing a lot of repetitive work to produce realistic mockups. Where there’s repetition, I see an opportunity for automation.
> 
> I think the long term answer is we really need a higher-level universal standard that goes beyond what MIDI and VST can offer.


100% agree! I prefer to compose in Sibelius and I kinda love the last 5-10% of work aquired to make sample libraries sound good in my DAW. If NP4 could deliver some kind of midi data export, this would be a huge gamechanger. i´m sure many people would pay a lot of extra money only to get this feature. I don´t necessarily always want to be the performer of my music, if there would be a basic interpretation ready in my DAW as starting point, that would make my live soooo much better. From there it´s still enough work and you would have all options to change that interpretation. 

Anyway, Mr Wallander, I just need to say: Noteperformer is brillant and literally changed my live. I´m working professionally as a part time arranger since some years. Without your product I never would have come to that point. Whatever NP4 will bring - this thing is a miracle and I couldn´t live a single week without it . 
Those little hints you are dropping here about NP4 make my pretty nervous, to be honest. You once again might have the power to change my - our - whole work live. I have a bunch of Mockups to be done until summer, as orchestral playalongs for a studio production. But I have the strong feeling I should wait with that kind of work and see, what kind of magic will happen next year...so exciting!!!


----------



## Ian Knowland

Just a reminder folks, Q1 2023 is on Sunday! The probability that NP4 drops next week is officially non-zero (my inner child is an impatient lil' SOB, if you can't tell).

Gotta drop my two cents here as well -- Arne, this software has been a godsend to me, as it has for many here. I'm actually deep into production on a game soundtrack for an independent action-MMORPG, and I'm planning on using NP as the backbone for a lot of the final mixes for the non-ambient music. It has significantly contributed to my growth as an ensemble media composer media who often lacks ensembles. It helps me write music that people enjoy playing and listening to, and I will forever evangelize this obscenely priced (in a good way) plugin from the rooftops. Anyone who works frequently with compatible notation software but doesn't use Noteperformer is throwing away time and money in the long run, period.

Eagerly looking forward to NP4.


----------



## arkhemlol

Totally agree with @soundofmaw. We need middleware standard between notation, MIDI and automation settings that are done in DAW/notation software which has support for it (like Dorico).

I think Noteperformer has taken a big step in this direction. Although, as noted above, different orchestral libraries use different bindings for automation, but that's exactly the point that such a standard is indeed needed.


----------



## Pete the Musician

If anybody's missed this latest enticing snippet re. NP4, posted on the Steinberg Dorico forum on Dec 24 by Daniel Spreadbury, one of the creators of Dorico:


> I have had a sneak peek of the disruptive technology Arne is talking about, and it does indeed have the potential to be quite the game-changer.


We must be patient...


----------



## dcoscina

Pete the Musician said:


> If anybody's missed this latest enticing snippet re. NP4, posted on the Steinberg Dorico forum on Dec 24 by Daniel Spreadbury, one of the creators of Dorico:
> 
> We must be patient...


oh boy I'm really looking forward to NP4!!


----------



## Vlzmusic

Pete the Musician said:


> If anybody's missed this latest enticing snippet re. NP4, posted on the Steinberg Dorico forum on Dec 24 by Daniel Spreadbury, one of the creators of Dorico:
> 
> We must be patient..


Its an indication NP4's mainstay is still with notation soft...


----------



## RogiervG

Vlzmusic said:


> Its an indication NP4's mainstay is still with notation soft...


makes sense, given the name "NOTE"performer


----------



## Vlzmusic

RogiervG said:


> makes sense, given the name "NOTE"performer


Next you will say Cubase doesn't have notes


----------



## ptram

Vlzmusic said:


> Next you will say Cubase doesn't have notes


It has no round, nor square notation. Only cubic notation.

Paolo


----------



## RogiervG

Vlzmusic said:


> Next you will say Cubase doesn't have notes


well... i'll bite:
Cubase does have a score editor.. however it's more or less a slap-on (quite weak).
DAW's are made to use for midi and audio composition, not for notation composition/playback.


----------

